# [Story] Feuer



## Maytharien (14. August 2015)

Hallo meine lieben Mit-RPGler,

sehr gerne möchte ich hier einige meiner wieder entdeckten Geschichten von vor einigen Jahren mit euch teilen, und mit dieser hier anfangen. 
Es geht um eine junge Magierin mit dem Namen Gwen, die erst nach einem schweren Schicksalsschlag ihr Talent für Arkanes entdeckt und sich auf die Reise begibt um Rache zu suchen. 
Ich möchte natürlich nicht zu viel verraten, aber grob gesagt beschreibe ich einen Charakterwerdegangs in seiner Klasse, mit einer hoffentlich für euch interessanten Geschichte drumherum. Am Anfang gibt es einige Zeithüpfer, denen aber eigentlich gut zu folgen sein sollte.

Ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen wenn sie euch gefällt, hoffe aber auf jegliche Art von Feedback!

Jetzt viel Spaß beim Epilog, liebe Grüße!






*Epilog*


_Die glühend heißen Flammen leckten noch immer gierig über die spärlichen Überreste des ehemals hübschen Hauses, welches etwas außerhalb einer kleinen Siedlung im Süden Elwynns stand. Überall türmten sich rot glimmende Trümmer und der Gestank von verbranntem Holz lag in der beißend heißen Luft. Trotz dem hellen Feuer konnte die neugierige Gruppe von Dorfleuten die junge schreiende Frau kaum durch die dicken Staub- und Rauchschwaden ausmachen. Weinend und hustend hob Gwenaelle hier und da einen der Trümmerteiles ihres Hauses an, die Hitze und die Brandblasen an ihren Händen ignorierend. Immer wieder schrie sie die gleichen Namen durch die Nacht: „Damon! Jules! Liam!“. Immer und immer wieder. Keine Antwort. Tränen der Verzweiflung bahnten sich ihren Weg durch ihr rußverschmiertes Gesicht und hinterließen das Muster eines Netzes. „Damon!“ Das Netz der Trauer und Hoffnungslosigkeit, welches sie gefangen hielt. „Jules!“ Eine grausame Stille legte sich auf Gwens Ohren, die weder von dem lauten Knarren des sich ausdehnenden Holzes, noch von den Schreien der Umstehenden durchdrungen werden konnten. Eine allumfassende Stimme die sich in in ihrem Kopf ausbreitete und alles andere verdrängte. So lärmend still, dass sie nichts mehr hören konnte. So still, dass es schmerzte. „Liam!“ Keine Antworten. Niemand antworterte..._

 

 

 

Graue, dicke Wolken verdunkelten den frühen Frühlingshimmel über Azeroth. Ein heftiger Landregen überfiel die Gegend um Sturmwind in der ersten Märzwoche und schien die Straßen buchstäblich zu fluten. Kaum jemand, bis auf die Stadtpatrouille, die keine andere Wahl hatte, wagte sich mehr auf die Gassen der Hauptstadt. Eine einzige Gestalt, vermummt von einem dicken, smaragdgrünen Umhang mit tiefer Kapuze, kämpfte sich durch die dichte graue Regenmauer. Eine starke Windböe zerrte an ihr und ließ den zarten Stoff des Umhangs um die schmale Gestalt herum peitschen. Sie drohte das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren, wankte. Hektisch und im schnellen Laufschritt überquerte die Gestalt einige Brücken über die zu übertreten drohenden Kanäle, bis sie ins Magierviertel einbog. Lautes Rüstungsklappern und Geschrei drang durch die Wand von Regen und Sturm. Die Gestalt wirbelte herum und sah gehetzt umher, ehe sie ihr Tempo beschleunigte und fluchtartig in das nächstbeste Gebäude einkehrte, die Taverne „zum blauen Eremiten“.

 

Bibbernd stand sie in einem kühlen und farblosen Vorraum und schälte sie sich den durchweichten Mantel von ihren nicht viel trockeneren übrigen Kleidern ab, rollte ihn zusammen und stopfte ihn in die verbeulte, graue Umhängetasche, die ihr neben der schmalen Hüfte baumelte. Eine junge Frau kam zum Vorschein. Trotz ihres abgemagerten Körpers, welcher von einer dreckigen, zerlumpten Robe verhüllt wurde, und dem gehetzten Gesichtsausdruck konnte man sie durchaus als ansehnlich bezeichnen. Die dunklen, fast schwarzen Augen wurden von langen dichten Wimpern geziert und ein letzter kämpferischer Funke konkurrierte mit abgestumpfter Glanzlosigkeit. Starke, in Form gezupfte Augenbrauen verliehen dem Gesicht einen abweisenden, strengen Ausdruck und obgleich die Nase ein wenig zu lang war, machte es einen edlen, gar hochmütigen Eindruck. Lange, dunkle Haarwellen boten einen starken Kontrast zu der sehr bleichen Haut und schlängelten sich, so nass wie sie waren, wie schwarze Schlangen ihren Rücken herab.

 

Leicht gebückt schlich sich die junge Frau in den Schankraum und huschte in die erste Ecke vor der Theke, mit dem Rücken zu einer kleinen Zwischenwand, die Blicke vom Eingang aus fernhielt. Schnell warf sie einige Blicke durch die Schenke. Nur wenige Gäste, die meisten von ihnen junge Männer, die nur wenig bis keine Notiz von ihr nahmen. Der Großteil der Anwesenden schienen Studenten zu sein, eine Gruppe von drei Männern und zwei Mädchen alle augenscheinlich zwischen 17 und 20 Jahren alt, beugten sich über mehrere Bögen Pergament und große, schwere in Leder gebundene Bücher. Sie unterhielten sich angeregt. Nicht alle schienen ein vergleichbares Maß an Disziplin aufzuweisen. An einem Tisch weiter vorne im Raum saßen sechs Männer mit der scheinbar dreifachen Anzahl an Bierkrügen und vergnügten sich lautstark mit einem abgenutzten alten Schachspiel und einem Stapel vergilbter Karten; an der Theke saßen zwei recht jung aussehende Mädchen und ließen mit rudimentären Zauberstäben ihre leeren Weingläser durch die Luft schwirren. Nicht selten erntete der lärmende Männertisch entnervte Blicke von den eifrigen Studenten. 

Sich ein wenig entspannend betrachtete die junge Frau von ihrer Ecke aus die Räumlichkeit eingehend. 
Der Hauptraum der Taverne war zum größten Teil aus Buchenholz gefertigt und recht schlicht gehalten. Zwei Treppen jeweils links und rechts im Raum führten hoch zu einer Galerie, in der sich ebenfalls noch einige Tische befanden und von wo aus man nach unten in den Schankraum schauen konnte. Farbliche Akzente setzten lediglich die beiden rotbraunen Teppiche und die diversen bunten Flaschen und Gläser hinter dem Tresen. Hinter diesem Tresen trippelte plötzlich ein gedrungener, dicklicher, älterer Mann hervor, mit einem gigantischem, weißen Schnurrbart und einem noch imposanterem Bauch. Er wollte sich ihr gerade mit einem breiten Grinsen in seinem freundlichen, faltigen Gesicht zuwenden, als plötzlich Krawall im Vorraum seine Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zog. Mehrere Wachen Sturmwinds Armee drängten sich in den Schankraum. Sogleich bildete sich eine kleine Pfütze auf den Holzdielen unter ihren schweren Plattenrüstungen. „Heda ihr! Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem flüchtigen Aufrührer der ein Attentat auf das Rathaus verursacht hat und zuletzt im Magierviertel gesehen wurde! Habt ihr jemand auffälligen bemerkt?“ Der Wirt stemmte die Hände in die etwas feisten Hüften und sah sich im Schankraum um. Die Frau kauerte sich in die Ecke, die vollen, bleichen Lippen aufeinander gepresst und nach vorne gebeugt, so dass das nasse dunkle Haar Blicke auf ihr Gesicht fernhielt. Die hellen Augen des Wirtes blieben für einige Sekunden an ihr hängen, ehe er sich wieder den Wachen zuwendete und bestimmt den Kopf schüttelte. „Nein, natürlich nicht. Oder sehe ich, Gustaf Penzner etwa so aus, als würde ich Halunken in meiner Taverne verstecken?! Vielleicht solltet ihr Euch mal im „geschlachtetem Lamm“ umsehen, aber sicher nicht im Eremiten. Und nun wäre ich euch sehr verbunden, würdet ihr Eure laute, ungehobelte Meute aus meinem Laden entfernen, ihr macht den ganzen Boden nass und ich möchte nicht, dass die Dielen auseinander gehen! Auf Wiedersehen.“ Beschämt zog die Patrouille ab, einige nicht bevor sie dem Alten einen giftigen Blick zugeworfen hatten. Scheinbar war der Wirt ein einflussreicher Mann, dass er Sturmwinds Armee in diesem Tonfall anfuhr. Penzner blieb noch einige Augenblicke in mitten des Raumes wie eine Salzsäure erstarrt stehen, bis der Lautstärkepegel in der Taverne wieder auf normale Höhe gestiegen war und alle ihre Aufmerksamkeit wieder ihrem Bier oder den Büchern widmeten und wendete sich dann der mageren, zitternden Gestalt in der Ecke zu. „Willkommen im blauem Eremiten, die beste Taverne Sturmwinds, nicht nur für die rauchenden Köpfe der Magiestudenten!“ trompete er, ihre zuzwinkernd. „Was darf ich bringen?“ Zögernd sah die Dame auf und schüttelte wortlos den Kopf. „Nichts, danke.“ Der heitere Gesichtsausdruck wich den faltigen Gesichtszügen Penzner und die Miene verfinsterte sich, so dass er aussah wie ein wütender Tuskarr. Er beugte sich zu ihr herunter und knurrte kaum vernehmbar: „Ich mache Euch ein Angebot, dass ihr gar nicht ablehnen könnt, wenn ihr nicht wollt, dass ich die Wachen zurückpfeife. Ein Drink Eurer Wahl gegen die Wahrheit wie wär's?“ Schockiert starrten ihn die großen, schwarzen Rehaugen an und ehe sie antworten konnte, war er bereits hinter den Tresen verschwunden. Ein weiteres Mal sah sie sich unauffällig im Schankraum um. Niemand schien ihre Konversation mitbekommen zu haben.


----------



## Maytharien (15. August 2015)

-


----------



## Maytharien (26. August 2015)

-


----------



## Maytharien (26. August 2015)

-


----------

